# Grayton Beach 4-5-13



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just got the line in. Not sure how the day will go but it is better than being at work. Stiff wind out of the NW. Surf is choppy from shore to 30 yds out. Using fresh shrimp. About to start digging for fleas. Five other people on the beach. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Grayton Checking In*

Keep us posted.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

4oz keeps it still. Tons of fleas but they are mostly small. Put a couple on a hook just to see. The five spring breakers have all gone. Have the entire beach to myself


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

How is the water clarity?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope to hear a good report. I have been getting skunked out there and in Dune Allen/Santa Rosa Beach for the past week. I am out of town for an entire week, so I'm hoping to read good reports while I'm gone... Then when I return I hope to slay them! Good luck and keep us posted. There are some decent sized fleas out there if you hit the right colony/herd. It does take some time to weed through all the small ones though


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Water is murky at best. I am having to walk out a bit to cast to what looks good. Found some nice size fleas. Two flatheads so far and one seagull caught in my line. Clouds are finally starting to break.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Flatheads hit the shrimp. Every time I reel in, the fleas are gone. Not sure if they are coming off on their own, or if something else is taking them without the hook. Using a 2/0 circle.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

deton58 said:


> Flatheads hit the shrimp. Every time I reel in, the fleas are gone. Not sure if they are coming off on their own, or if something else is taking them without the hook. Using a 2/0 circle.


The fleas were disappearing off my hooks when I fished on Monday. I was fishing two lines, and each had a double drop rig on it.... Sand fleas on all. One several occasions I would reel in to check my bait, and both lines would be bare. I'm thinking that its unlikely 4 sand fleas came off on their own. I was also using 2/0 circles. Something sneaky out there!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the updates & +1 on better than working imho.
catch 'em up.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

6 hours, three flatheads and now it is time for me to go. Lost every flea I hooked. Could be me for all I know, I am just now starting to surf fish. I would think that my rod tip would move or something. To be honest, I am not sure what the rod would look like if a pomp was hooked.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nibblers*

When I bait fished and that happened, I would go to a smaller hook size. Small baits combined with a small hook should do the trick. JMHO C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

When that slipery pomp hits, the rod will bend in half as tries to take off OR the line will go completly slack as he heads straight at you. Keep an eye out for either one.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the above two posts. In your opinion, are circle hooks the way to go or should I try a J


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Bait Hooks*



deton58 said:


> Thanks for the above two posts. In your opinion, are circle hooks the way to go or should I try a J


Either work. I use a GOLD Kahle hook. 

Bear in mind that I do very little bait fishing from the surf. Jigs Rule!! :thumbsup: C2


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Could be sheepshead in the surf also. They will nibble the heck out the fleas.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Think I will rig one of the drops with a smaller hook and try that. Thanks


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

deton58 said:


> Water is murky at best. I am having to walk out a bit to cast to what looks good. Found some nice size fleas. Two flatheads so far and one seagull caught in my line. Clouds are finally starting to break.


I hate those damn seagulls!!! I had two in the same day fly right into my lines.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

mjferencak said:


> I hate those damn seagulls!!! I had two in the same day fly right into my lines.


LOL!! That freaked me out when it happened. The bird eventually worked its way out of the line, but at first I did not know if I should get it out or let it work its way out. Weird look on the birds face also


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

deton58 said:


> LOL!! That freaked me out when it happened. The bird eventually worked its way out of the line, but at first I did not know if I should get it out or let it work its way out. Weird look on the birds face also


It is a little unsettling see the bird struggle. For me, I didn't realize the first gull was there. When he hit my line I thought I had a hook up at first and rushed to my reel. After that gulls were in full force. I wanted a shotgun at that point. Lol!


----------

